# Yuxin Timer



## rj (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=367&products_id=2630 
Just showed up. Thoughts?


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 6, 2015)

I think collin got one, I'll try to check it out during my comp.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 6, 2015)

cool! I hope this is good, I hear the QJ is bad but the Speedstacks is expensive.


----------



## Berd (Nov 6, 2015)

Finally! Looks cool too!


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 6, 2015)

I think I'm gonna get it if it turns out to be good


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2015)

My QJ is ******, so I'm going to get this eventually.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2015)

$15 timer? Where do I... oh wait. The link was right there. I need to get one of those.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 7, 2015)

Looks nice. There's also a Fanxin timer that was released recently. This one looks much cooler though


----------



## Cubix8988 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## heavenlystar (Dec 6, 2015)

do you guys know if this can connect and work with prisma timer?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 12, 2017)

Cannot get the latest yuxin timer to work with Prisma. It also messes up big time when plugged in if you have anything less than brand new quality batteries in it.


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 14, 2017)

BillyRain said:


> Cannot get the latest yuxin timer to work with Prisma. It also messes up big time when plugged in if you have anything less than brand new quality batteries in it.


How about v1?


----------

